# Giddy up!



## MSnowy (Jun 26, 2017)

After taking a month off of taking pictures I decided to go to the annual rodeo this weekend. This is the 4th year  that the local fairgrounds hosted this event. Rodeos are few and far between in this area but what a good time. Oh and those boys take a beatin'


----------



## tirediron (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice set; GREAT timing on some of those.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 26, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nice set; GREAT timing on some of those.



Thanks John


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 26, 2017)

A few more sanddivers


----------



## tirediron (Jun 26, 2017)

Always bet on the horse!


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 26, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Always bet on the horse!



Horses and bulls both definitely won yesterday


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice set!  Easier or more challenging than birds?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice set


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 27, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Nice set!  Easier or more challenging than birds?



Thanks. Much easier then birds because for one you don't have to search for your subject. Also once you study for a little bit you get an idea of what's going to happen during certain events


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 27, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set



Thanks Jr


----------



## OnTheFly7 (Jul 13, 2017)

Well done!

I am about to post a new thread with some from last weekend.

My absolute favorite events to shoot!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 22, 2017)

Somehow I missed this thread. Welcome back to shooting with your great set! I went to a PBR event almost 20 years ago and sure did like it.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 23, 2017)

Nicely done.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 24, 2017)

Wow, those are fantastic


----------



## pjaye (Jul 24, 2017)

These are fantastic. Every time I pick a favorite, it changes with the next shot. Great timing!


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 29, 2017)

OnTheFly7 said:


> Well done!
> 
> I am about to post a new thread with some from last weekend.
> 
> My absolute favorite events to shoot!






Dean_Gretsch said:


> Somehow I missed this thread. Welcome back to shooting with your great set! I went to a PBR event almost 20 years ago and sure did like it.





jcdeboever said:


> Wow, those are fantastic





pjaye said:


> These are fantastic. Every time I pick a favorite, it changes with the next shot. Great timing!



Thanks. Sorry for the late response I just took my camera out yesterday after taking another month off of taking pictures


----------



## baturn (Jul 29, 2017)

Great action photos. I'm wondering why this is the first time I'm seeing this post.


----------



## fmw (Aug 4, 2017)

Very well done.  Outstanding sports photos.  I did some bronc riding in college.  I did a lot of dumb things in my youth.


----------

